# Thank you Hornets 2010-11



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Not much was expected of this team this season but after going through a few adversities (new coach, new gm, rumors, death, injury), they still managed to have a better season than most expected. Not many expected them to even sniff the playoffs but they made it. Here's hoping for a good offseason and better 2011-12.

:cheers:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i echo those thoughts. It really feels like yesterday I was watching the preseason games and getting amped up for the season to start. The team has some good pieces and a gm with a knack for making moves that seem advantageous so this offseason will be interesting. heres to a great season!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm proud of this team. They played with intensity and I like what Monty is bringing to the team's toughness and defense. I really enjoyed watching this group of guys. This was the first season I've ever felt like New Orleans may lose the Hornets, and it's also the only season since they arrived from Charlotte that I did not attend a home game. Here's hoping those fears are in vain.

Great job guys. I loved seeing Laker fans panic.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> i echo those thoughts. It really feels like yesterday I was watching the preseason games and getting amped up for the season to start. The team has some good pieces and a gm with a knack for making moves that seem advantageous so this offseason will be interesting. heres to a great season!!


Speaking of preseason, do you remember how they went 1-7? While I know there's not much you can take from preseason, I was like 'oh boy, this doesn't look good'. And then turned out to be pleasantly surprised when they opened the regular season 8-0 and then 11-1.


----------

